# جدول كل المعادن الموجودة في العالم رمزها / حرارتها / كثافتها / عددها الزري



## وائل مشاطي (9 مارس 2012)

المعدن --------- درجة الأنصهار (مئوية) --- الكثافة ------- العدد الزري------الرمز
لزئبق ................. سائل ........................ 20.59 -----------80--------- hg
القصدير ------------232 ------------------11.8 ------------ 50 ------------ sn 
الرصاص ---------- 327 ------------------21 -------------- 82 -------------pb
الأنتيمون-----------630 ------------------ 6.6 ------------- 51----------sb 
الألمنيوم .............. 658 ........................2.71 -------------13---------AL
النحاس ...............1040 .......................8.93 -------------29---------cu 
الفضة..................960..........................10.5.5 -----------47---------ag
الذهب ................. 980.........................19.245 ----------79---------au
النيكل .................. 1455 ..................... 8.800 -----------28----------ni
الزنك .................. 420 .......................7.13.5 ------------30---------zn
الكروم ................. 1830 ..................... 6.8.5 ------------24----------cr
الحديد ................. 1538 ..................... 7.85 -------------26----------fe
الفونط ................. 1300...................... 7.7 ---------------------------fC
المنجنيز ............... 1242 .................... 5.4.9 ------------25---------mn
المنغنزيوم ............. 695 ....................... 2.4.3 -----------12---------mg 
البلاتين ----------- 1774------------------ 19.5 ------------78----------pt
الكادميوم ---------- 321-------------------8.6 ------------48----------CD
البزموث -----------271 ------------------ 9.8 ------------83-----------BI
البلاديوم------------1554-----------------2.31-------------91----------PA
الروديوم-----------1966-----------------10.2--------------45----------RH
الارديوم-----------2454-----------------19.2--------------77------------IR
البريليوم----------1285------------------1.8---------------------------------
الزركونيوم--------1852-----------------9.2----------------40----------ZR
التانتالوم----------3207-----------------16.6--------------73-----------TA
النيوبيوم---------2468------------------8.6---------------41-----------NB
الهافنيوم---------2130------------------13.36-----------72------------HF
البورون---------2300------------------10.81------------5---------------B
التنجستن---------------------------------18.3-------------74-------------W
المولبدنوم--------------------------------95.94------------42-----------MO
الكوبالت---------------------------------58.93------------27------------CO
الفناديوم---------------------------------50.9--------------23-------------V
البيريليوم ---------------------------------9----------------4--------------BE
الليثيوم-----------------------------------6.94-------------3---------------LI
الصوديوم---------------------------------22.99-----------11------------NA
البوتاسيوم--------------------------------39---------------19--------------K
الكالسيوم---------------------------------40---------------20------------CA
الروبيديوم--------------------------------85.46-----------37------------RB
السيزيوم---------------------------------13.2------------55-------------CS
الباريوم----------------------------------13.7------------56-------------BA
الراديوم---------------------------------22.6-------------88-------------RA
السكانديوم------------------------------44.9-------------21--------------SC
اليتريوم--------------------------------8.8---------------39----------------Y
اللانثانوم-------------------------------13.8-------------57--------------LA
التيتانيوم-------------------------------47.88-----------22----------------TI
الرذرفورديوم--------------------------2.61-------------104--------------RF
الدوبنيوم------------------------------2.62-------------105-------------DB
السيبورجيوم--------------------------2.63--------------106-------------SG
البوريوم------------------------------2.62--------------107-------------BH
الهاسيوم-----------------------------2.65---------------108-------------HS
الميتنيريوم---------------------------2.66---------------109-------------MT
الرينيوم-----------------------------186----------------75---------------RE
الاوزميوم---------------------------190----------------76---------------OS
التكنيتيوم---------------------------98------------------43---------------TC
الروثينيوم--------------------------101----------------44----------------RU
الجاليوم-------------------------------6.9--------------31---------------GA
الأنديوم-------------------------------11.4-------------49----------------IN
البولونيوم-----------------------------209--------------84---------------PO
دارمشتاتيوم---------------------------269--------------110-------------DS
رونتجينيوم----------------------------272--------------111-------------RG
اليونينبيوم-----------------------------272--------------112-----------UUB
البونينتريوم----------------------------284--------------113-----------UUT
اليونينكاديوم---------------------------289--------------114-----------UUQ
اليونينبنتيوم---------------------------288--------------115-----------UUP
اليونينيكسوم--------------------------292---------------116-----------UUH
السيريوم-----------------------------140---------------58---------------CE
البراسيوديميوم-----------------------140---------------59---------------PR
النيوديميوم---------------------------144---------------60---------------ND
البروميثيوم---------------------------145---------------61--------------PM
الساماريوم---------------------------150---------------62---------------SM
اليوروبيوم----------------------------151---------------63--------------EU
الجادولينيوم---------------------------157---------------64--------------GD
التريبيوم------------------------------158---------------65--------------TB
الديسبروزيوم-------------------------162----------------66--------------DY
الهولميوم-----------------------------164----------------67-------------HO
الأربيوم-------------------------------167---------------68--------------ER
الثوليوم-------------------------------168---------------69--------------TM
الايتربيوم-----------------------------173---------------70--------------YB
اللوثيتيوم-----------------------------174---------------71--------------LU
الثوريوم------------------------------232---------------90--------------TH
اليورانيوم----------------------------238---------------92----------------U
النبتونيوم----------------------------237---------------93---------------NP
البلوتونيوم---------------------------244---------------94---------------PU
الأمريكيوم---------------------------243---------------95---------------AM
الكوريوم-----------------------------247---------------96---------------CM
البركليوم-----------------------------247---------------97---------------BK
الكاليفورنيوم-------------------------251---------------98----------------CF
الأينشتانيون-------------------------252----------------99---------------ES
الفرميوم----------------------------257----------------100--------------FM
المندليفيوم--------------------------258----------------101-------------MD
النوبليوم----------------------------259----------------102-------------NO
اللورانسيوم-------------------------260----------------103--------------LR
السيليكون---------------------------28-----------------14-----------------SI
الجرمانيوم--------------------------72-----------------32----------------GE
الزرنيخ-----------------------------74-----------------33----------------AS
التيلوريوم---------------------------127---------------52----------------TE
الأستاتين----------------------------210---------------85----------------AT
اليونينسبتيوم--------------------------------------------117------------UUS
((((((الامعادن )))))
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
الهيدروجين------------------------1--------------------1-------------------H
الهيليوم---------------------------4--------------------2------------------HE
الكربون---------------------------12-------------------6-------------------C
النيتروجين------------------------14-------------------7---------------------
الأوكسجين------------------------15-------------------8-------------------O
الفلور----------------------------18-------------------9----------------------
النيون----------------------------20-------------------10----------------NE
الفوسفور-------------------------30-------------------15-----------------P
الكبريت---------------------------32-------------------16-----------------S
الكلور----------------------------35-------------------17----------------CL
الأرجون--------------------------39-------------------18----------------AR
السيلنيوم--------------------------78------------------34-----------------SE
البروم-سائل-----------------------79------------------35----------------BR
الكريبتون-------------------------83-------------------36----------------KR
اليود-----------------------------126------------------53------------------I
الزينون---------------------------131------------------54---------------XE
الرادون---------------------------222------------------86---------------RN
اليونينوكتيوم----------------------294------------------118-----------UUO
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
هذا الجدل كتب بواسطة وائل ومحمد مشاطي


----------



## ربيع درويش (17 مارس 2012)

جميل جدا هذا الجدول


----------



## Abu Laith (17 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع ولكن كنت اتمنى بان يكون موضوع في ملف بيطلع شيك اكثر 


وشكراااا


----------



## saaddd (15 فبراير 2014)

مشكور باتنتظار جديدك الله يزيدك


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (3 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

